# Muzzle Velocity, ball ft. pounds and ball drop



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK you scientific forum guys here is your test (a test I have no answers to):
I am going to shoot these four gun calibers, .45, .50, .54 and .58, all using 20 grains of FFg blackpowder and each will be loaded with an appropriate sized patched round ball. Each will be sighted in for a target 30 yards away. Bullet diameter and weights for each of the round balls is, .440, 127 gr, .490, 175 gr, .530, 230 gr, .570, 279 gr.

What is the muzzle velocity of each of the rifles?
What is the foot pounds of energy at the target?
If I were to hold the barrel of each as if I was firing at a target 30 yards away, how far will each ball travel before it hits the ground (yards/feet/inches) and what will be the foot pounds of energy at the "grounding" point?

Don't bring anything else into the equation. 

Thanks fellas!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm I know a thing or two about this, seeing as I wrote and still support PointBlank Ballistics software. 

Muzzle velocity needs to be MEASURED, as its specific to the barrel (twist, length etc are all factors).

Energy = mass X velocity.

Its easily calculated, if you know the ballistic coefficent of each ball, the muzzle velocity, and the height of the sight from the center of the bore. My notes show the following BC's, but I dont know if they are accurate or not.

Round ball Ballistics Coeffients:

Bore - BC
.319" .045
.350" .049 
.375" .053
.440" .062
.445" .063
.451" .064
.457" .064
.495" .070
.535" .075
.562" .079
.735" .104

Both PointBlank Ballistics Software for the PC and an Online web version are available for free at www.HuntingNut.com. Android version coming very soon!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh one more thing, with only 20 grains of powder, the balls will be moving very slowly compared to a full charge load. This will affect BC's from printed book values. PointBlank does include a feature to calculate a BC knowing Muzzle Velocity, and Target Velocity (including the distance between the two).


-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What is "Target Velocity"?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The velocity of the bullet at the Target.

-DallanC


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Butt, maybe you could bet Magpie a beer you won't hit his meter at 30 yards? Then we could find out both muzzle and target velocity!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

HMMMM. I'm sure Magpie would opt to put his cronograph out to the 30 yard range.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> HMMMM. I'm sure Magpie would opt to put his cronograph out to the 30 yard range.


Depends on the shooter IMHO


----------

